# AV Receivers



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

I am a newbie, so I need your suggestions or guidance concerning a AV receiver. I currently have a Pioneer SX-434 receiver I purchased in the mid 1970s and am getting a hum or buzz now.

The way I currently have my components connected is:
DishNetwork box to my VCR deck.
VCR deck to Panasonic TV.
CD/DVD player to Panasonic TV.
Audio out of TV to receiver.

I am currently trying to make a decision concerning which AV receiver to purchase. I am currently strongly considering the following AV receivers:

1. Yamaha RX-V665
2. Onkyo TX-SR607
3. Pioneer VSX-1019AH

I have read various reviews online and I guess the more I read, the more uncertain I become. It does appear the Pioneer VSX-1019AH has received some very good reviews on CNet recently.

What are your recommendations or experiences concerning the performance and reliability of the 3 units listed above?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Morris, Welcome to the Shack.

For the receiver the Pioneer is a good choice however Onkyo has a very good reputation as well. Depending on your budget I highly recommend going with this Onkyo 707 as it has all the latest features as well as THX certification, Auddessy auto room correction and a very good amplification section just to name a few.
The Onkyo lineup of receivers stand up very well against receivers that usually cost more.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Either receiver that you go with will be just fine, but in my opinion and a lot of other guys here will suggest going for the Onkyo 607. It's probably the most feature-packed receivers at that price point.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Morris, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
What kind of Speakers are you going to be using with your new AVR? All 3 that you listed are popular entry level models. If using large Speakers, I might not go with the Pioneer as the 5 channels driven output is less than 30 watts. Also, what is your max budget?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Morris, welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
> What kind of Speakers are you going to be using with your new AVR? All 3 that you listed are popular entry level models. If using large Speakers, I might not go with the Pioneer as the 5 channels driven output is less than 30 watts. Also, what is your max budget?
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thank you for the welcome!! I purchased a set of Bose 141 bookshelf speakers over Christmas and I have some old floor mounted large speakers. I do not know the brand or model of the old speakers as I am at work right now.

Regarding budget, I guess around $500-$550 or so. When I first looked at the Yamaha speakers at Best Buy, they would cost approx $550. including tax. So in that ball park.

Another question:

Is there any big concern about buying a factory reconditioned unit? I see their factory warranty is 1-year instead of the 2-year factory warranty for a new receiver.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Morris,
Welcome to the Shack.

I'm also curious as to the speakers you'll be using. The SX-434 was also an entry level unit so I'm pretty confidant that any of the receivers you're looking at will do. Personally I prefer Denon but right now Onkyo is definitely the value leader.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny. I was going to recommend a refurbished AVR. Here is my recommendation: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra2-130w-X-7ch-Hdmi-806-Receiver-Black/1.html

It originally retailed for 1100 Dollars, is THX Ultra2 Certified, has Audyssey MultEQ and much more. Truly is in another league than the ones you are looking at. Also has preamp outputs for adding an outboard amplifier. This feature is lacking in the original 3 you mentioned. It appears they are almost sold out so if interested, I would jump on it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not be too concerned about a factory reconditioned unit. You can get much more bang for the buck going this route. For example; Onkyo TX-SR806.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Factory reconditioned is the same as new They did any repairs that was required at the Onkyo factory so warrentee is the same and so is the quality.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Morris! The one question I would ask before answering is; what is the main purpose of the receiver? Music or Movies?


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> Hi Morris! The one question I would ask before answering is; what is the main purpose of the receiver? Music or Movies?


It will probably be used about equally for each (music vs. movies), maybe slightly more for movies. But not a big difference.

Is there much difference between the Onkyo SR707 vs. the Onkyo SR806? I did a quick compare of the specs and it looks like they are very close. But I have to admit that many of the specs don't mean much to me since I am not any expert in this arena.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

ncaabbfan said:


> It will probably be used about equally for each (music vs. movies), maybe slightly more for movies. But not a big difference.
> 
> Is there much difference between the Onkyo SR707 vs. the Onkyo SR806? I did a quick compare of the specs and it looks like they are very close. But I have to admit that many of the specs don't mean much to me since I am not any expert in this arena.


I think the differences between the two are neglegable. The SR707 is pretty good buy and has great features. I personally own a Pioneer SC05 and love it but, I also know the Onkyo has great performance and reliability and a very robust feature set. Good luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The differences between the 700 Series Onkyo and 800 Series are far from negligible. The TX-SR707 weighs 28 pounds while the 806 weighs 39 pounds. All of this difference comes from the 800 Series having a stronger amplifier section as evidenced in the 806 being THX Ultra2 Certified while the 707 is Select2. The 806 is also built on a much larger chassis looking identical to the flagship Onkyo's.

Ultra2 Certification is the highest level of THX's Certification and mirrors the original THX Certification before THX started THX Select. THX Select is for cheaper AVR's and has far less stringent requirements for amplifier power and stability into low impedances. THX Select is intended for smaller rooms.
For the price of the 806 on sale, it really is about impossible to beat.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The differences between the 700 Series Onkyo and 800 Series are far from negligible. The TX-SR707 weighs 28 pounds while the 806 weighs 39 pounds. All of this difference comes from the 800 Series having a stronger amplifier section as evidenced in the 806 being THX Ultra2 Certified while the 707 is Select2. The 806 is also built on a much larger chassis looking identical to the flagship Onkyo's.
> 
> Ultra2 Certification is the highest level of THX's Certification and mirrors the original THX Certification before THX started THX Select. THX Select is for cheaper AVR's and has far less stringent requirements for amplifier power and stability into low impedances. THX Select is intended for smaller rooms.
> ...


Good point Jack, what I should have said was: "the differences between the two are negligible to someone starting out". Thank you for the correction. I have a tendency to summarize a bit too much from time to time. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The differences between the 700 Series Onkyo and 800 Series are far from negligible. The TX-SR707 weighs 28 pounds while the 806 weighs 39 pounds. All of this difference comes from the 800 Series having a stronger amplifier section as evidenced in the 806 being THX Ultra2 Certified while the 707 is Select2. The 806 is also built on a much larger chassis looking identical to the flagship Onkyo's.
> 
> Ultra2 Certification is the highest level of THX's Certification and mirrors the original THX Certification before THX started THX Select. THX Select is for cheaper AVR's and has far less stringent requirements for amplifier power and stability into low impedances. THX Select is intended for smaller rooms.
> ...


First of all, I really appreciate all the comments and suggestions. This is what I need.

Second, I am guessing that the Onkyo SR707 or SR806 are being viewed as much more preferred than the Yamaha 665 or the Pioneer VSX-1019AH units. Am I correct?

Thirdly, since the Onkyo 707 is a newer model, are are there any other features the 707 has that are not on the 806?

Is there any difference in heat output for either Onkyo unit? My current receiver is mounted in a cabinet. But I believe I can mount any new receiver I puchase on top of the cabinet for better air ciruclation and ventilation.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ncaabbfan said:


> First of all, I really appreciate all the comments and suggestions. This is what I need.
> 
> Second, I am guessing that the Onkyo SR707 or SR806 are being viewed as much more preferred than the Yamaha 665 or the Pioneer VSX-1019AH units. Am I correct?
> 
> ...


Hello,
The biggest difference between the x06 and x07 Series is the inclusion of Audyssey Dynamic Volume. Dynamic Volume normalizes the volume primarily between TV Shows and Commercials. That aside, the differences are minimal. What I like about the 806 is you get a more powerful amplifier section and larger chassis for a great price.

Units like the 1019 and 665 are more towards the entry level. With the MSRP of the 1019 being 500 Dollars while the TX-SR806 being 1100 Dollars, they really are in different categories.

Ideally, I would place whichever AVR you choose in an open air setup. Onkyo's do tend to run warm, but the 707 and 806 do run cool enough to be placed in a cabinet. However, it really would be ideal not to be placed in a cabinet.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Jack, The 806 is a tough deal to beat particularly given it can be had for $549 here, That is vertually the same price as the 707. In myopinion you cant do any better unless you step up to the 876 for $850.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with the Yamaha or Pioneer units. It's just that for the last couple years Onkyo has been providing solid receivers with great features for less cash than the others, providing a better value for your dollar.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I agree with Jack, The 806 is a tough deal to beat particularly given it can be had for $549. That is vertually the same price as the 707. In myopinion you cant do any better unless you step up to the 876 for $850.


Well, I did it!!! I just finished submitting my order for the Onkyo TX-SR806 from accessories4less. I wound up only spending around $25-$30 more than for the Yamaha RX-V665 locally.

Now, when I receive it, I will probably need your help in connecting and setting it up properly.

The receiver we currently have was purchased in the Spring, 1976 if I remember correctly. Some 34 years ago. If this one lasts as long, well, let's just say it will out live me.

Thank you very much!!! Your input/comments/recommendations were invaluable to me!! I greatly appreciate every one of them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations on the purchase. I really think you are going to be quite pleased and you got an amazing deal on it. As many of us use Onkyo, myself included, we will definitely be here to help you get the best out of your new AVR.

You have made quite a leap in terms of features. I really think you will enjoy Audyssey's MultEQ room correction and all of the processing modes at your disposal.
While waiting for it to come, you might want to download the Owner's Manual and familiarize yourself with the unit. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ncaabbfan said:


> Now, when I receive it, I will probably need your help in connecting and setting it up properly.


Thats great news! When you receive it, an have questions feel free to ask away. As Jack said give the manual a read and that will help with setup once you receive it.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats great news! When you receive it, an have questions feel free to ask away. As Jack said give the manual a read and that will help with setup once you receive it.


I want to thank everyone for your input. I just checked accessories4less and apparently they only have one receiver left. So it looks like I bought it just in time.

The DishNetwork box is currently connected to the Panasonic VCR and the VCR connected to the Panasonic TV. In addition, I have the CD/DVD player connected to the TV. I have the TV Audio Amp L and R connected to my current receiver.

I have looked at the manual for the TV we currently have. It is a Panasonic CT32E33 purchased 8/03. Based on the manual, it appears the TV has S-Video, audio R and audio L input and Y/video, Pb, Pr Component video inputs. Based on the manual for the VCR, it appears it has Audio R and L and Video out jacks.

I haven't pulled the entertainment center out from the wall yet, but from the manuals, it looks like I have the VCR audio R and L and Video out jacks connected to the TV input 2-Audio R and L and Video jacks on the TV.

Presuming that is the way I have it connected, should I hook the VCR Audio R and L and Video out to the Onkyo receiver? If so, which input connections on the Onkyo receiver do you suggest I use for best results? Also, which output connection(s) on the Onkyo receiver do you recommend I use to connect to the TV for the best audio and video?

Per the manual, the Toshiba CD/DVD player has the following video output connection jacks:
1. S-video out connector.
2. Component Video out (Y, Pb, Pr) jacks.
3. Video out jack.

Per the manual, the Toshiba CD/DVD player has the following audio output jacks:
1. Coaxial (Digital audio out jack. (Connect to digital (optical) audio equipment.)
2. Analog audio out 1 and 2 (R and L). (Connect to an amplifier, receiver or stereo system.)
3. Optical (digital audio out jack). (Connect to digital (coaxial) audio equipment.)

I presume I should now connect the Toshiba CD/DVD player to the Onkyo receiver instead of to the TV. If this is correct, which output connections on the Toshiba CD/DVD player to you recommend I use and to which input connections on the Onkyo receiver to you recommend I use?

I greatly appreciate your help. Thank you very much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hook up is dependant on how you choose but given your tv does not have HDMI inputs the best way is to run the DVD player video using component cables (Y, Pb, Pr) and use an optical cable for the audio to the receive, the same goes for the VCR but use the composite video (yellow) and red/white audio to the receiver.
The satellite receiver would be best run directly to the TV with component on component input 1 and just the red/white audio to the TV this way you dont have to have the receiver on if you just want the TV on. If you want to have the audio go through the receiver as well then run a separate optical cable to the receivers satt input.
Run a second set of component cables from the receivers component outputs to the component input 2 of the TV.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

I received a notice in my email today that my order from Accessories4less has been shipped. So it is on its way.... I don't know how long it will be in transit, but it is on the way here. I am hoping I will have it prior to this coming week-end so I can install it this week-end. I will let you know when I receive it.

Thank you very much for all the guidance and the connection information. Your comments have been invaluable to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Accessories4less is in Orlando, Florida. I would guess you will have it by Friday. I really think you are going to love it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Accessories4less is in Orlando, Florida. I would guess you will have it by Friday. I really think you are going to love it.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I did not know where they are located. I hope I do get it before 1/30 so I can try to install it over the week-end.

BTW, I checked today and apparently they only have 1 more unit available. So it looks like I ordered it just at the right time.

Thank you.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought I would give an update. I received the receiver Thursday, 1/28. Friday evening/night, I installed it. 

At first, everything was in black and white. I wracked my brain trying to figure out why I was not getting color. Then late Friday night, I adjusted some of the connections at the receiver. All of a sudden, there was COLOR!! 

The picture is BEAUTIFUL!!! The colors are so vivid and everything is very sharp. And all of this on a 6-7 year old CRT TV. My wife is very surprised at how much better the video is.

The sound is much better also. After I connect a couple more speakers, I anticipate it will be the best sound I have ever had at home.

I am very pleased with this receiver!! I want to thank everyone here that gave me your comments and recommendations as well as suggestions on how to connect it.

Again, I am so very pleased with the receiver. Thank you very much for your comments and recommendations and installation suggestions.


----------

